# Apollo11 and Apollo13 ????



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

I was hopeing that maybe subcool could give us an idea on what the differences between these 2 strains are.  But I will read descriptions from any of you guys that have grown them...I'm just being curious...lol

I didn't know if maybe the 13 was the 11 backcrossed or inbred or something, or if maybe the 2 strains are totally different.  I know Subcools a busy dude...but hopefully he sees this.


----------



## subcool (Feb 26, 2010)

APOLLO 11

This indoor hybrid has a high calyx/leaf ratio & finishes flowering in 7 weeks or less.  Our big-yielding, lemon-scented female clone named "Genius" because of her CLEAR, energetic, thought-provoking high was crossed with a robust Cinderella 99 male to create Apollo Eleven.  Expect some variation among individuals. The best females are short, heavily branched plants with multitudes of dense, resinous bud sites - perfect for SCROG.  The smoke has a sweet citrus flavour.  The high is UP & HAPPY. 

Apollo-13 is Genius x p-75 

"Apollo 11 & 13 are from the same mother plant (Genius). The father of Apollo 13 was P.75 whereas Apollo 11's dad is Cinderella 99. Apollo 13's mother was bred from a mysterious hybrid of Jack Herer crossed with an unidentified male which seems to have given it an unusually SHORT flowering period. Its scent is a pungent &#8220;Lemon Pledge&#8221; citrus with an undertone of acrid skunk. You really taste lemons when you smoke a joint. The high is STRONG, and starts hitting you while you're smoking it, rather than being a &#8220;creeper&#8221; high. It's easy to grow, matures rapidly, and manicures easily." MrSoul 

"The potency of A13 and Cinderella are "on par" in strength, but the character of each high is unique. A13 is a more "happy, social high" although seriously potent. Cinderella has a bit more "paranoia-inducing" high. Neither one has the "couch-lock" effect -they give the smoker an "up", energetic feeling... good for doing something physical, as opposed to lying around comatose." MrSoul 

Apollo 13: This skunky girl will make your eyes water with her pungent perfume. The delicate balance of Indica/Sativa makes Apollo 13 perfect for growers limited to a single strain. The long, fat colas and sparkling, sticky side branches really weigh in at harvest time. This is the type of smoke you can't hold down; it expands and &#8220;blasts off&#8221; from the lungs. The high is clear and cerebral, without a hint of paranoia. Her citrus flavor and happy high make Apollo 13 very popular at parties! Two hits and you can leave your own footprints on the moon.

I will post up my article on A-13 later I am busy trimming 
TGA Offers a A-13 BX now FYI

Sub

Sub


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 27, 2010)

allright...I think I need to check some of that 13 out!  Thanks man!


----------

